# my westie wont eat



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

hi, my westie daisy is 13 weeks old. she has been refusing to eat. she has been on antibiotics as she has had whopping cough, kennel cough. but she seemed 2 be getting better. but 2day she has refused to eat. my partner took her to vets 2day for her chip. vet has said she still too small to have it done. so now got to take her back next week. any help would b very much appreciated. as getting very worried about her now


----------



## *taz* (Aug 16, 2008)

im no expert but when we first got our westie (he was 6) and he wouldnt eat so i sat with him for a while and fed him a little bit by hand and he then started eating for himself i may be completly wrong as yours is a puppy but if you havnt tried it may be worth trying! 


Hope she starts eating soon!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

She could just feel a bit poorly still hun and a visit to the vets may have stressed her out a bit xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

What are you feeding your pup? If it is dry food, perhaps try mixing something in with it to tempt her ie small amount of sardines in tomato sauce. Or maybe some tripe mince - or some wet food. 

Good luck - hope your westie is better soon.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

hi thanks. she was on bakers complete. but changed it as thought she didnt like that. she is now on pedigree chum tin food. she scrounges for our food. bt just wont eat her own food.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

daisydoo said:


> hi thanks. she was on bakers complete. but changed it as thought she didnt like that. she is now on pedigree chum tin food. she scrounges for our food. bt just wont eat her own food.


Im not surprised those foods are pants I.E not very good, I'd look at changing her food hun x


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> She could just feel a bit poorly still hun and a visit to the vets may have stressed her out a bit xx


hi thanks jem85. thats wat my partner thinks as she did have to have her temperture taken. maybe she will eat 2morrow.fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Try her on Burns puppy food. But don't keep changing her food cos that isn't going to help her constitution.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Im not surprised those foods are pants I.E not very good, I'd look at changing her food hun x


hi jem85. wat is best food to give her? my vet as said we shouldnt have changed her food in the 1st place. he said now we have changed it she will alwyas be fussy eater. i just want to find her somethink she likes. shewas smallest of the litter. her sister is twice the size of her. so to ramble on. but am very worried about her.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Try her on Burns puppy food. But don't keep changing her food cos that isn't going to help her constitution.


hi, where do i get this burns puppy food from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Google Burns, and find your nearest stockist.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

ok thanks .


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the problem with supermarkets is that they only sell pedigree chum, butchers, winalot etc and not the good stuff such as burns, JWB, Royal Canine etc ... therefore first time pup owners automatically go for whats on the supermarket shelves. (me being one of them, years ago!).

I think its about time they started stocking up on the "good stuff" or at least give a bit more variety, its not convenient for some people to have to drive miles for pet food and not everyone has the internet. I think there should be more choice of better brands on the shelves.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

hi, what do you think would be the right food to give her? as ive gave her bakers and pedigree chum shes just not eating it. i no she has been unwellso that could b problem. but i just wanna see her eat. sorry to go on. lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

daisydoo said:


> hi, what do you think would be the right food to give her? as ive gave her bakers and pedigree chum shes just not eating it. i no she has been unwellso that could b problem. but i just wanna see her eat. sorry to go on. lol


hi 
i would never feed my dogs bakers or pedigree chum mine have tripe,mince,chicken ect and royal canin and they are all doing well on it and always clear the food bowls quickly


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, dont worry its difficult to choose a good food when there are so many!

I give mine Royal Canin but as shes not that keen on dried I add a little meat to make it seem more appetizing!

Royal Canin also do breed specific and I think there is one for Westies (just looked and there is). I would however shop around online for the best offers at the moment. I normally use pet supermarket as its 50% off at the moment but try zoo plus and petplanet, vetuk also.

James Wellbeloved is also a good food - I used to use it but found Royal Canin worked better for her.

Definately shop online though and compare prices as they are usually on offer.

I would however change over gradually, good luck!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

both of mine are on bakers dry food and they are doing fine...are you giving it dry or do you add liquid ie. water or gravey?


----------

